# CREATING A THREAD FOR A SMOKE (Everybody participate please)



## JckDanls 07 (May 23, 2019)

Gonna do a poll for how people like to read a thread for a smoke... 

Do you like the smoke to be a past smoke and the thread be all created at once ? 

or do you like to follow along with the cook "live" ..  meaning pictures and details as the cook is being done .. ??


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 23, 2019)

As much as possible, I like to watch a program start to finish. Even with multi part serials, we record them then Marathon the whole series start to finish...JJ


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (May 23, 2019)

I read threads for ideas, not updates. Post the whole thing at once.


----------



## pc farmer (May 23, 2019)

Hmmm...    ok


----------



## Jabiru (May 23, 2019)

What he said ^^^^


----------



## texomakid (May 23, 2019)

I think both ways are fine. I don't know that I have a preference? Giving it some thought.....


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (May 23, 2019)

Kinda prefer to see it all at once. Can’t always log on and follow up to date stuff as much as I would like.


----------



## jokensmoken (May 24, 2019)

Either is good. "Following along" gives me the excuse to visit the sight more often.
If however I'm looking for advise on the process then it's nice to just read the thread straight through...
So, I guess it depends on my intent...entertainment or education.
As a poster...I like to post as I go...it gives me something to help pass the time during the often long (and sometimes a bit boring) process and helps me remember to document and take notes.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 24, 2019)

I much prefer to see the whole process at one time. I don't like the threads that just drag on for weeks, because in most cases I never get back to them & miss the finale! The way the forum is set up now it's easy to miss a lot of good threads & I do!! 
Al


----------



## LanceR (May 24, 2019)

Unless the original thread creator needs some specific input to have a successful result I much prefer a single post and a concise thread title.

I hope that all of you have an enjoyable and safe Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## chopsaw (May 24, 2019)

I like start to finish the most . I know this is not part of the question , but I also prefer the text above the pictures .


----------



## JckDanls 07 (May 26, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> I like start to finish the most . I know this is not part of the question , but *I also prefer the text above the pictures* .



I agree with that ^^^^


----------



## daveomak (May 26, 2019)

I like to follow along on a daily basis...  I also like the interaction members contribute to the thread...  Sometimes it makes for a 3-4 week long story....   When you get older, it's the journey that's important, not the destination..


----------



## Inscrutable (May 26, 2019)

LanceR said:


> Unless the original thread creator needs some specific input to have a successful result I much prefer a single post and a concise thread title.
> 
> I hope that all of you have an enjoyable and safe Memorial Day weekend.


+1


----------



## sandyut (May 27, 2019)

all at once for me.


----------



## gmc2003 (May 27, 2019)

One thread start to finish for me. To many times I miss something along the way.

Chris


----------



## bbqbrett (May 28, 2019)

I prefer it all at once as I can't always keep checking back.  I would say the exception is if someone is currently smoking and asking for help live.


----------

